# What are Ehmacers listening to right now?? aka Music Check



## Ohenri (Nov 7, 2002)

Gimme you top three records/groups/recordings in rotation right now. New, old, classics or unknown indie, it all counts. Feel free to add a blurb or short write up for the benefit of the rest of the group. 

Here are mine:

*The Cinematic Orchesrta*: Every Day.
These guys do a brand of electronic-jazz with a twist. Swinging rhythms and tempo, ten minute tunes... love it. These Brits are bad men... Would love to see these guys live.

*Jneiro Jarel*: Three Piece Puzzle:
Possibly my album of 2005. 1nce again, sad proof that talent must oft be rediscovered by being released overseas. Anyone who might enjoy Tribe Called Quest, might want to dip into this one. JJ will go from classic boom bap, to a very choppy rhythmic track like "Sun Walkers". 

*Stones Throw and Adult Swim presents Chrome Children*:
The music fan's label with plenty of hip hop for the advanced listener, Stones Throw releases a brilliant comp and features likely my fave artist's work, J Dilla (RIP). As well, who could over look the work by the uncommon and illustrious Madlib. Add MF Doom, Aloe Blacc, Oh No and to top it off: a new track from Guilty Simpson produced by J Dilla. BTW, these guys are in Toronto Monday the 30th @ The Phoenix. They also have a free podcast: here


And urs??


H!


----------



## Strimkind (Mar 31, 2005)

umm

Delerium

Vienna Teng

The Tragically Hip


----------



## macpablo (Jul 3, 2002)

Al Green - Aint' no sunshine - I know there are many versions, but I like this one the most.

Pixies - Where is my mind? - Still looking... 

The Derek Trucks Band - Crow Jane - I just like it.

Listen to Sirius radio channel 30 most of the time


----------



## audiodan (Sep 26, 2005)

Bob Dylan - Greatest Hits

John Lennon - The John Lennon Collection and John Lennon/Plastic Ono Band

Pink Floyd - The Dark Side Of The Moon


----------



## Tiranis (Jun 19, 2005)

Pink Floyd - Wish You Were Here

The Tragically Hip - World Container

The Ramones - Road to Ruin


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

Current three highest in rotation...
The Wreckers - Way Back Home
Classified - Fall From Paradise
Zion I - Birds Eye View

And a year old song that just suddenly popped in again...
Augustana - Stars and Boulevards


----------



## Ottawaman (Jan 16, 2005)

Jerk It Out -The Caesars
Jailbreak - AC DC
The house is a rockin' - Stevie Ray Vaughn


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

*Mojo Nixon and Skid Roper: "Elvis is Everywhere"

Violent Femmes: "Blister in the Sun"

T. Rex: "Bang a Gong"

*


----------



## teeterboy3 (May 22, 2005)

CBC Radio 3!!!


----------



## rondini (Dec 6, 2001)

Digitally Imported Lounge (DI.fm Lounge) 
iTunes radio stream ambient section
heavy favourites:
You Might Think- Bugge Wesseltoft (discovered on the above stream)
Fade Into You- Mazzy Star (discovered on XM)
bonus track: Fade Away- Sarah Atereth. (all versions!)

(Strimkind: Vienna Teng, interesting, i heard a song a while back on XM that I liked but for the life of me I can't remember what it was or even if it wasn't a remix of some type)


----------



## fcp101 (Mar 30, 2005)

The Stones - Torn and frayed
The Beatles - A day in the life
Pink Floyd - Eclipse
Led Zeppelin - Babe I'm gonna leave you

....The Classics.


----------



## Ohenri (Nov 7, 2002)

dona83 said:


> Classified - Fall From Paradise
> Zion I - Birds Eye View


Nice. A very close bud of mine has toured with Class a gang. *Zion I* is very nice as well...


----------



## Strimkind (Mar 31, 2005)

rondini said:


> Digitally Imported Lounge (DI.fm Lounge)
> iTunes radio stream ambient section
> heavy favourites:
> You Might Think- Bugge Wesseltoft (discovered on the above stream)
> ...


Check out her website. She as some mp3s you can download and you should be able to stream whole albums as well from other places.


----------



## interlude (May 30, 2006)

*Must Check Out*

*
Broken Social Scene (indie!) :clap: 
DJ Shadow  
Radiohead :clap: 
Sheryl Crow  
Nine Inch Nails  
Fiona Apple :love2: 
The White Stripes :clap: 
*


----------



## zoziw (Jul 7, 2006)

Audioslave - Revelations
Nickleback - Rockstar
Nightwish - Once


----------



## Ohenri (Nov 7, 2002)

interlude said:


> *
> Broken Social Scene (indie!) :clap:
> *


Ahhh yes... BSS. I know the 2 guys that run their label (Arts & Crafts) and I believe even manage them also. I used to have a biz relationship with them. In fact, one of them used to run this party with 2 other partners called 3. Anyhow, beyond the useless info, A&C is a very well run indie label. They have quite the operation going over there. Oh yea, BSS has great music as well...

Into *Feist* @ all??


----------



## green_ears (Feb 26, 2005)

100% PSYTRANCE!!!

iTunes needs psytrance!


----------



## bryanc (Jan 16, 2004)

I'm mostly listening to classical and jazz these days, because I can think and write while that kind of music plays, whereas I can't if there are any lyrics or if the music is otherwise distracting.

However, my favourite podcast - Escape Pod - has introduced me to Daikaiju, which is something I'd never have discovered or would even have believed that I'd like. The best description I've heard for these guys is 'Japanese monster surf metal'. Definitely fun music... check out 'The Trouble With Those Mothra Girls'... you can stream from their website and they have a few tracks on iTunes.

Cheers


----------



## Kirtland (Aug 18, 2002)

Matthew Good
Robert Coxon
Snow Patrol
:clap:


----------



## ColBalt (May 16, 2005)

Nine Inch Nails
Chem Lab
Wolfmother
Thom Yorke
Lampshade


----------



## fellfromtree (May 18, 2005)

*Xiu Xiu*
Picked up the free single from iTunes (ignored most of the user reviews), and tried another EP. Challenging to get through at first, but grows and grows.

*Mile- a Hush Compilation*
Best value on iTunes. 50 tracks for $10 from the the Hush label artists. Good indie/ singer/songwriter/ modern folk/ low-fi type.

*All India Radio*
From Melbourne Australia. Moody and lazy sounding electronic/sampling, ranges from pop to downbeat to atmospheric. Try 'You'll Never Go To Bollywood' at the pop end, "Departure Lounge Tea Break' for something atmospheric/eno-ish, or All India Radio for a sound sample mix. If you like Eno, Boards of Canada, Holger Czukay, Sigur Ros types, it might be worth a listen.


----------



## thedave (Sep 8, 2006)

the knife - deep cuts ... brother sister duo from stockholm.. weird electro, cheezy synths, creepy/hot vocals from the sister.. 

beirut - gulag orkestar ... one man orchestra. the album title is perfectly descriptive of the sound. 

a tie between two bands that just refuse to quit the rotation:
the yeah yeah yeahs
the deadly snakes


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

This one is in heavy rotation for me. (Worth watching the whole video for some interesting news footage you might not have seen before)

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/seGhTWE98DU"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/seGhTWE98DU" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>

There is a house in New Orleans
They call the Rising Sun
It's been the ruin
Of many a poor boy
And God I know I'm one

I cried to my daddy on the telephone “how long now?” 
“Until the clouds unroll and you come down,” The line went
But the shadows still remain since your descent, your descent

I cried to my daddy on the telephone “how long now?” 
“Until the clouds unroll and you come home,” The line went
But the shadows still remain since your descent, your descent

The saints are coming
The saints are coming
I say no matter how I try
I realize there's no reply

The saints are coming
The saints are coming
I say no matter how I try
I realize there's no reply

A drowning sorrow floods the deepest grief, how long now
Until a weather change condemns belief, how long now
When the night watchman lets in the thief, what's wrong now

The saints are coming
The saints are coming
I say no matter how I try
I realize there's no reply

The saints are coming
The saints are coming
I say no matter how I try
I realize there's no reply
I say no matter how I try
I realize there's no reply
I say no matter how I try
I realize there's no reply


----------



## gordguide (Jan 13, 2001)

Top 5 disks in heavy rotation lately:
Chris Knight: Chris Knight (country) 1998
Corb Lund Band: Five Dollar Bill (country) 2002
Barstool Prophets: Crank (rock) 1995
Count Basie and Joe Turner: The Bosses (R&B) 1974
Circle Jerks: Wonderful (alternative) 1985


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

Assemblage 23 - Storm Excellent Neo-Goth. One of my favorite groups.


----------



## Commodus (May 10, 2005)

Karsh Kale - Broken English: Excellent India/electronic fusion music that sees no problem switching between English and Hindi in the same song, or abandoning them altogether. Sometimes hectic ("Free Fall"), sometimes calm ("City Lights").

The New Deal - Gone Gone Gone: Imagine if breakbeat, downtempo, and techno was done using only live instruments. Then throw in the occasional guest vocals by Leslie Feist or Martina Sorbara, and that's what you get here.

The Herbaliser - Something Wicked This Way Comes: Aside from getting mad props for quoting _MacBeth_ in the title song, this is a solid blend of electronic beats with intelligent rap lyrics and a heavy jazz influence. Still my favourite album of The Herbaliser's.


----------



## Orion (Apr 16, 2004)

Peter Gabriel - mostly the "So" album with a fair amount of "Us"
U2 - Achtung Baby (with some others)

The rest is podcasts (sooo far behind -_-; ) and some random anime songs.

Pulled away from PG a little after the Up album, but recently have come back to it and am finding that it's better than I remember.


----------



## rondini (Dec 6, 2001)

green_ears said:


> 100% PSYTRANCE!!!
> 
> iTunes needs psytrance!



iTunes radio--.>Electronica-->DI.fm Goa-Psy Trance

does that help??


----------



## däycüs mäximüs (Nov 30, 2002)

lately...

the crusade, the new trivium album 
metallica: just the older, fast heavy stuff

and:

ennio morricone. anything he did for the "dollars" trilogy of movies and "once upon a time in the west."


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

green_ears said:


> 100% PSYTRANCE!!!
> 
> iTunes needs psytrance!


iTunes Radio - Philosomatika  100% GOA PSY.

http://www.philosomatika.com/Philosomatika.pls


----------



## green_ears (Feb 26, 2005)

rondini said:


> iTunes radio--.>Electronica-->DI.fm Goa-Psy Trance
> 
> does that help??


NO! I have added all those stations to my playlist, as well as many from shoutcast.com and some jems I found on Google.

What I meant was: iTunes needs to SELL psytrance on the Music Store! I'm sick of buying CDs and waiting and polluting the planet and paying crazy import duties.


----------



## Commodus (May 10, 2005)

They do have a Nuclear Ramjet album, lots of Juno Reactor, and a similarly large dose of Astral Projection (listed under a few different name variants - do a search).

So it's not like they don't have anything of the kind. They may just need more!


----------



## overkill (May 15, 2005)

Sunday Morning - K-os


----------



## green_ears (Feb 26, 2005)

Commodus said:


> They do have a Nuclear Ramjet album, lots of Juno Reactor, and a similarly large dose of Astral Projection (listed under a few different name variants - do a search).
> 
> So it's not like they don't have anything of the kind. They may just need more!


Ok, maybe www.psyshop.com should team up with Apple or something.


----------



## Darien Red Sox (Oct 24, 2006)

I enjoy hearing Christan music from bands such as Audio Adrenaline, Rich Mullins, Mark Schultz, and Sean Forrest.


----------



## zoziw (Jul 7, 2006)

Darien Red Sox said:


> I enjoy hearing Christan music from bands such as Audio Adrenaline, Rich Mullins, Mark Schultz, and Sean Forrest.


Hard to beat Rich Mullins in that department.


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

Infected Mushroom

Cosmosis

They are 2 of my fav's, there's tons more.


----------



## AppleAuthority (May 21, 2005)

3 Most Recent Additions to iTunes:

The Saints Are Coming - Green Day and U2 (thanks ehMax for posting the video)
Saving Grace - Tom Petty
Dani California/Tell Me Baby - Red Hot Chili Peppers


----------



## Greenman (Feb 22, 2003)

Last three albums in current rotation...

Cheryl Bentyne - Talk of the Town
Cheryl was a singer in a band I saw in Calgary called New Deal Rhythm Band, she later joined Manhattan Transfer... great voice - nice jazz album

Johnny Winter - Let Me In
Johnny's coming back to Toronto in March.... I'll be there!

Rory Gallagher - Fresh Evidence


Cheers!


----------



## irontree (Oct 28, 2006)

Currently listening to Thievery Corporation - Richest Man in Babylon
On my iPod 5G


----------



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

iTunes music store has really opened up new artists for me. A few of the many that I listen to right now are: Andrew Bird - The Swimming Hour
Teddy Thompson - Seperate Ways
Cary Brothers - anything I can find by them
And the usuals, Bob Dylan, Sprinsteen, Beck, Air, and more Dylan


----------



## genexxa (Jun 10, 2006)

Arcade Fire - Funeral
The Dears - No Cities Left
Stars - Set Yourself on Fire
Malajube - Trompe l'oeil
Pink Floyd - Animal


----------



## shaker440 (May 5, 2004)

revisiting some older stuff in my collection lately...
Black Sabbath-Technical Ecstasy
Us and Them-Symphonic Pink Floyd
Killing Joke-Pandemonium
Faith No More-King For a Day...
Fear Factory-Demanufacture
Fugazi-Steady Diet of Nothing


----------



## Ohenri (Nov 7, 2002)

overkill said:


> Sunday Morning - K-os


Nice. Went to school with K-OS. In fact, I see him quite often. BTW, he's got three sold out shows: tonight, tomrorow and wednesday all @ ModClub. wowsers.

H!


----------



## UnleashedLive (Aug 9, 2004)

According to Last.fm ( http://www.last.fm/user/unleashedlive/ ) My top 3 artists this week are:

DMX (rap)
Green Day (alternative)
Three Days Grace (heavy rock?)


----------



## ErnstNL (Apr 12, 2003)

Ron Sexsmith: Gold in them hills
Ron Sexsmith: All in good time
54-40: Casual viewing
Song from CBC podcast:Sunday Sinners: A sinners prayer


----------



## a7mc (Dec 30, 2002)

My top list is everchanging. I guess I get bored quickly.  At any rate, some albums or songs stay in the list longer than others. Lately I have been listening to:

Moneen - The Red Tree
Alexisonfire - Crisis
Barenaked Ladies - BNL Are Me
Panic! At The Disco - A Fever You Can't Sweat Out
Mute Math - Mute Math

Among many, many others.

A7


----------



## jicon (Jan 12, 2005)

Rolling Stones - Sticky Fingers
Death from Above 1979
Faces - Best of Good Boys


----------



## yo_paully (Sep 20, 2004)

Tortoise
The Flaming Lips 
Arcade Fire


----------



## quikkid (Oct 31, 2005)

Anything by TV on The Radio.


----------



## dru (Nov 17, 2003)

*here is what I am listening to*

slackass radio


kina cool.... good music......

well I like it anyways...


----------



## CN (Sep 3, 2004)

Listening to The Who's new album: Endless Wire (their first new album in 24 years!)...gotta learn these new songs before I see them live on Dec. 4 :lmao:


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

Kelly Sweet's "We Are One" and "Rain Coat" off her self titled EP (http://phobos.apple.com/WebObjects/MZStore.woa/wa/viewAlbum?id=194752052&s=143455) and also her Christmas EP (http://phobos.apple.com/WebObjects/MZStore.woa/wa/viewAlbum?id=203174643&s=143455). What a beautiful voice.

Also Canadian hip hop en francais, Sir Pathetik's album "Comme Je Suis" (http://phobos.apple.com/WebObjects/MZStore.woa/wa/viewAlbum?id=205157836&s=143455)


----------



## DBF (May 4, 2005)

*Three Best*

Scissor Sisters
666
Lucas Prata


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

I wish I had time to be more "on top" of my music... but this is what's pounding through my head these days:

New stuff:

Shaye - released earlier this month. Man, I remember when Damhnait Doyle first appeared on the scene, and then heard her live at the Lunenburg Folk Harbour Festival. She's all soft and harmonizing on this album, but that girl has pipes!

The Open Door (album) - Evanescence, follow-up to Fallen
Hate Me - Blue October

Various bits, new-to-me:

A Girl Like You - Edwyn Collins
F**k It (I Don't Want You Back) - Eamon
Hunter - Dido
Time for me to fly - REO Speedwagon
Lips of an Angel - Hinder
So Far Away - Staind (thanks to a *Battlestar Galactica* fan video)
Noy Hay Igual (video) - The only only track I like from Nelly Furtado's "Promiscuous" album. What was she thinking?
Throwing Copper (album) - Live

Otherwise, I've just be re-collecting some old music that once existed in my library on cassette (!) and re-living the 80s 

M


----------



## MacWbee (Mar 12, 2006)

kate havnevik

imogen heap

sonya mitchell


----------



## kevs~just kevs (Mar 21, 2005)

Just bought the new White Stripes single Icky Thump. After a few listens I want to buy this album. Awesome guitar licks in this tune, it will be in my head for the rest of the day!


----------



## Grazer5 (Jul 19, 2005)

Spock's Beard - Gluttons for Punishment ( Live 2 disc set )
Little Village - Ry Cooder, Jim Keltner, Nick Lowe and John Hiatt
Ry Cooder - Get Rhythm:clap:


----------



## BReligion (Jun 21, 2006)

Tim Armstrong - A Poet's Life <-- might just be album of the year!
Link 80 - 17 Reasons
Tokyo Police Club - A Lession in Crime 
TOOL - 10,000 Days (Tool Concert, July 9th!!)


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

Infected Mushroom - Vicious Delicious

VNV Nation - Judgement

Korn - MTV Unplugged


----------



## applebook (Aug 4, 2004)

Pink Floyd, Pink Floyd, Pink Floyd, Pink Floyd, Pink Floyd, Pink Floyd, Pink Floyd, Pink Floyd, Pink Floyd... 

...the rest...


----------



## DR Hannon (Jan 21, 2007)

Alice Cooper
Great Big Sea
BNL
Led Zepplin
Monty Python Sings

Lots of stuff


----------



## singingcrow (May 6, 2005)

Linda Perry
Perry Como
Billy Holiday
Lenny Kravitz
Rob Ursel (friend from Calgary)


----------



## macpablo (Jul 3, 2002)

Robert Johnson (all)
The Derek Trucks Band - love "Crow Jane" 
Death Cab for Cutie


----------

